# HKS POWER R35 PERFORMANCE PARTS



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

HKS LEGAMAX PREMIUM GT-R35 

Quad titanium tip, all stainless steel, all Tig welding. A craft with HKS exhaust technology. Its performance will be increased as RPM goes up. Large radius bents are designed with consideration of back pressure and exhaust gas temperature. With larger diameter of the pipes,this exhaust system can be used for heavy tuning.

























































HKS GT570 PACKAGE

Brunei Cars Modifications........Tuning......... and Race Prep @ HKS Pro SHOP: HKS GT570 package is here at SHH PRO SHOP


Now i wonder why an average sized tuning shop from Brunei Darussalam has one of only ten in the world released GT570 packs ? maybe its becuase their customer, who own's an R35 is the Sultan of Brunei....


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Features:

All requiredpartsto improve performance of R35 Gt-R in a package.
By installation of this package, performance is greatly improved to 570PS.
By reduced exhaust resistance, boost increasing characteristics is improved.
EVC with base data and reinforced actuator prevents boost drop. 
For high boost, intercooler hoses are fully replaced with aluminium pipes. 

Remarks
- It cannot be used with other manufacturers' ECUs and air cleaners.
- Factory boost setting of actuator is at 90-95kPa. (In order to change setting of actuator, EVC data also needs to be changed.)
- Boost pressure needs to be less than 120kPa. (Fuel injection volume will not be enough.)
- Although EVC has the base data, it is recommended to adjust for each individual vehicle.


- Installation time : About 1.5 - 2 days
- Hand tools such as "Cab click" will help replacement job of actuators.
- For removal of primary catalytic converter, extension (600 - 700mm) and 14mm universal socket will help.


* As catalytic converters will be removed, it is only for motorsport use.
* Since it is for motorsport purpose, there is no warranty for failure of engine or other components.
* It is not road legal as catalytic converters will be removed.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

With money you can buy the world


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> - Boost pressure needs to be less than 120kPa. (Fuel injection volume will not be enough.)


That's 1.2 bar, so how come Amuse are supposedly running 1.25-1.3bar? Are they using aftermarket injectors or cutting boost at the top end?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

i think it has to do with the way the hks system works. seeing that its using a boost controler. i dunno tho.


----------



## dilz87 (Mar 16, 2008)

how much does it cost altogether?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

someone said the 570 kit costs $5000 im not sure what country that money was for.

the muffler at the top only costs about 2,798.07 USD or 1,901.7645 EUR


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

CBA-R35: HKS R35 GT570 Kit 559.2PS by Top Racing


CBA-R35: HRD/HKS turbo upgrade kit!


----------



## R.Sundaramurthy (Aug 1, 2008)

Ben,

I will be interested when HKS comes out with a 650hp package ..... you got my order under the condition that you can get a good mechanic to come down and install it! lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

HKS 600 GT KIT (+ Racing suction) will debue at the Tokyo Auto salon 2009


----------



## GTRcrazy (Nov 21, 2008)

*GT 570*

hey guy im new..just registered...getting my car in a couple of weeks time...just wanted to say hi to everyone...and could you help me out wit an exhaust? i dont think the GT 570 kit is road legal without any cats is it? so was jus wondering which exhausts would be the best! ive heard and seen amuse,mines which i hate...the Cobb and 5Zigen. i kinda like the 5Zigen one...sounds pretty loud and nice...does anybody know of any better ones? sunline? cheers!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

GTRcrazy said:


> hey guy im new..just registered...getting my car in a couple of weeks time...just wanted to say hi to everyone...and could you help me out wit an exhaust? i dont think the GT 570 kit is road legal without any cats is it? so was jus wondering which exhausts would be the best! ive heard and seen amuse,mines which i hate...the Cobb and 5Zigen. i kinda like the 5Zigen one...sounds pretty loud and nice...does anybody know of any better ones? sunline? cheers!


Taking out the cats is one of the first things a GTR owner does 


IMO the 5zigen is one of the best designs, least restrictive, best value for money and one of he loudest 103db... i have been a little disapointed in the Mines, Sunline and Amuse versons. look pretty tho

Have 5zigen, sunline RS, racing creations and HKS in stock now so when your car is ready your welcome to come view. Also recommend a reflash


----------



## GTRcrazy (Nov 21, 2008)

*5zigen*

hehehe...! i know but jus wanted to make sure....! anyway i dont really think i need the GT570 kit rite now...will definately give you a call when my cars arrive for the exhaust and maybe more...thanks ben!


----------

